# backup

## bandreabis

Ciao ragazzi e ragazze di gentoo.

Sarà per la paura di perdere dati, sarà che ci sono mille mila info nel forum, sono qui per chiedervi aiuto per il mio caso particolare.

Ho un notebook nuovo HP con SSD e HD.

Su SSD ho installato subito gentoo eliminando Windows 10 e su HDD ho solo dati.

Per dei controlli (ho il timore che la porta HDMI non funzioni) ho bisogno di re-installarci Windows, quindi la sola soluzione che mi ritrovo è cancellare tutto e reistallare il SO di Microsoft. Non riesco in ogni modo a fare il dualboot mantenendo sulla SSD esclusivamente Gentoo.

Mi serve però un backup di tutto Gentoo per poter poi tornare indietro.

Ho un HDD USB con spazio a iosa.

Potete indicarmi il modo migliore di fare un backup che poi andrà ripristinato?

Grazie mille

PS. ho letto un metodo che sembra possa fare al caso mio:

cat  /dev/sda | gzip -c > sda.image.gz

e per rispristinare

sh -c "gunzip -c sda.image.gz | cat > /dev/sda"

da live cd. A quanto ho capito poi ricrea le partizioni come esrano in principio, giusto?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per clonare il disco penso che dd sia la strada giusta (vedi nella mia guida qua sotto backup di windows). 

L'ho testato solo per windows ma dovrebbe andare per qualsiasi disco con qualsiasi cosa ci sia installata, infatto fa un clone del hd, ad ogni modo salva comunque tuoi dati con un calssico backup delle cartelle.

Esiste anche clonezilla ma io non ho mai provato

Una volta c'era anche da creare lo stage4, ma non so se sia ancora valido e comunque non l'ho mai provato

----------

## pierino_89

Secondo me sarebbe meglio partclone (che è uno dei tool su cui si basa clonezilla), altrimenti con dd copi anche lo spazio vuoto (è vero che con gzip lo fai sparire, ma comunque perdi una quantità notevole di tempo). Usa sfdisk per copiare la tabella delle partizioni.

----------

## bandreabis

Ho provato con cat come ho scritto sopra.

A scanso di equivoci ho salvato la home e i file di configurazione

----------

## bandreabis

Ormai ho reinstallato Gentoo e quello zip mi serve solo per cercare di recuperare qualche file che mi serve.

Posso scompattare senza sovracrivere un disco? Pensavo di dare un cat ad una directory invece che ad un dispositivo.

Potrebbe funzionare

EDIT:

Ecco, non va.

"sacrificherò" un hard disk.

----------

## pierino_89

Una volta dezippato puoi montarlo con mount -o loop

----------

## bandreabis

A quell'ora non ci ho nemmeno pensato.

Comunque ora ho un HD esterno su cui ho la copia della mia vecchia installazione.

Se riuscissi anche ad avviarla sarebbe l'ideale.

----------

## saverik

Ciao.

Io uso fsarchiver da sempre e ti dico che mi trovo veramente benissimo.

Lo lancio da terminale  da una distro ubuntu live oppure installata.

Con 

```
fsarchiver savefs  -v -z5 s 50 -j3  miacartella/gentoo-rootfs.fsa /dev/sda1
```

crei una cartella con dentro il backup del tuo sda1(o il disco che vuoi) con compresssione buona(z1-min  z9 max) divisa in dimensione dei file di 50 mb (puoi usare la dimensione che vuoi)  usando 3 core del processore  (j1 j2 jx etc)  e vedendo a schermo  quello che succede.

ti rimando alla pagina http://www.fsarchiver.org/quickstart/.

----------

## ilnanny

Ma..io senza complicarmi la vita ,avvio una live di clonezilla ,faccio il backup dell'intero hdd    (ho 3 sistemi operativi  su tre hdd diversi) .

Quando mi serve ripristinare l'immagine del sistema ,riavvio entro con la live di clonezilla ...e dopo 10 minuti la mia partizione /i Gentoo è come nuova.

Nessun problema ,nessuna perdita di dati e assolutamente pochissimo tempo per creare /ripristinare il tutto.

----------

## sabayonino

 :Rolling Eyes:   tools diversi per diverse esigenze.

a chi conviene una clonazione , altri conviene solo un salvataggio dati

----------

